# Breaking up strings in Matlab



## johnjoe2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello! I would like to know if there is a way to break up a long (very long--several sentences) string into several lines? In my program, I need to use an input command which contains a question for the user. But I need to make it look presentable and I don't want the user to have to scroll the page. Is there a way to do that? I know that the '...' command doesn't work for strings. 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Use the "\n" newline character. It works with other MATLAB print statements, not sure if it will work in the scenario you describe.


----------

